# pig manure on garden



## vinylguy (Mar 27, 2011)

I just got one of those free booklets from organic gardening mag and it said to not use pig manure on the garden because of parasites. I had heard about this with dog and cats but never pig manure. I have some that has been aged for a year and was going to spread it in the garden but not so sure now. What do you think, not a big deal or something that i need to avoid.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

I have never heard anything to that effect. As a matter of fact pigs are most often recommended to plow up your new garden space which would leave plenty of fresh poo around for the plants.


----------



## Dieselrider (Jul 8, 2008)

I would suggest composting any manure well before adding to the garden. This should allow the bacteria in the composting process to break down any parasites within. Even if pasturing pigs on a garden spot the previous year their poo would break down quite a bit before gardening begins.


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

oh great. I kept my pigs in my garden right up until last week. Now we'll probably all die of hog cholera or something. 

I did make sure to rake the poop off the section to be planted in potatoes. I thought it might make the potatoes scabby. Don't know if it would or not.

Now I'm wishing I had restricted them to the corn section. Now that I think about it I probably don't want to eat any root crops grown in pig poop. You'd think I would've thought about that before now... :smack: :sob:


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I don't know about you guys, but when I raise a pig, I keep it de-wormed.

If the pig doesn't have any worms, the pig manure isn't going to infest your garden with worms.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Doesn't matter what kind of manure is used, one can always find a reason to not use it. And yet one of the most dangerous is one that isn't used. That's birds passing overhead and which one has no control over. Pig manure has about the lowest nutritional value of farm manures but I wouldn't hesitate to use it. Aged would be even better. 

As for gardening in a hog lot, not near as common as using cattle but is done. Neither would be where one would want to grow potatoes or carrots. First reason would be alkalinity which supports common scab. Second would be excess free nitrogen which promotes palmation or forked roots in carrots. 

Martin


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

I used to put pigmanure in the places I intend to grow cucumbers. I got lots of nice cucumbers . However, I always plant cucumbers in plastic and use drip irrigation so the cucumbers never touch the pig poop.
lInda


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

You can get beef tapeworm same as pork. Asked my neighbors one time if they liked pork loin. Their answer, "Naw, you can get worms from pork if you don't cook it right." :huh: We used a pig to get one of our main garden beds in shape, mainly because it was they only place we had already fenced in...well, before the pig got a hold of it, that is. Personally, I wouldn't think twice about doing it again.

FWIW - Search google images with "cysticercosis mri" if you _really_ want to scare yourself out of growing food using cow or pig manure. But like Martin said, you can find a reason not to use just about any type of manure in the garden.


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

My grandparents used to rotate their pigs between 2 pens every year. In the year the pig wasn't in one of the pens, they would put in a small garden. That garden always did much better than their large garden by the house, and none of us ever got sick from eating the food that come from it.


----------

